# Zebralight H30-Q5 Review (Picture Heavy)



## WadeF

If a moderator feels my review is good enough, please move it to the Flashlight Review forum, thank you.  


This is a review of the brand new Zebralight H30-Q5 which runs on a single CR123A or R123A! This Saturday I was attending PF10 at Milky's place so I asked Fenix-store to express ship my Zebralight to Milky's place as I would be leaving before the mail would get to my house (If you're wondering I paid full price for the H30 minus CPF8). When I got to Milky's, after an introduction and checking out some things we checked his mail and there it was! I brought alone a fully charged AW R123A 3.7v, and some primaries. I figured everyone at PF10 would like to check out the new H30, and many there were very excited to see it, and they were very impressed with it, as was I. Once it was dark outside I used the H30 all night long, as I made many trips back and forth to my vehicle in the dark and since PF10 is usually held during a new moon and Milky lives in the country, it was DARK! The low was great for moving around and not disturbing anyone else's vision. If I didn't have the H30 I would have been using my H50, but I found the H30's UI easier and quicker to use. I had a blast with it, especially when I was surrounded with many other people wearing lights on their heads so I didn't look odd, I fit right in at PF10!  

I have owned the H50-Q5, which is the AA version, for some time. I love the Zebralight H50-Q5 so I just had to try the H30. The H30 runs on a single CR123A, or R123A/RCR123A, and offers slightly more output on HIGH than the H50. It also has a tighter beam pattern than the H50, so more of the lumens are focused straigh ahead, but it is still floody and lights up a large area around you. Much of the H50's spill is lost into space, or down on your face if you don't have the little glare shield installed. 

I haven't seen the specs listed on Zebralight's website yet, but they are listed on Fenix-store's site here.




These are the main specs:
Runs off both primary CR123A and rechargeable RCR123
Out the front: High - 80 lumens, Medium - 20 lumens, Low - 4 lumens
Narrower flood beam, 80-degree flood beam, without a hotspot.
Center area lux reading is about 130% over that of the H50 driven at the same current.
Runtimes: High - 2.5 hours, Medium - 21 hours, Low - 3.7 days
Recessed lens, as a glare shield plus some protection to the lens.
Traditional clip with narrower gap between the clip and the light.
Lanyard hole on the clip.
Shorter than the H50, volume and weight are about the same:
Weight with CR123A - 40g, with battery and headband - 62g
Dimensions - 21mm (head portion 25mm), height 56mm

Push-button switch for single hand operations.
Construction: the head portion and the battery tube portion are in one piece, machined from solid Alcoa aluminum rods, for better heat dissipation. The switch is a light-touch kind with a reliability spec at one million cycles.
*Digital 3-level Ramping *

Press and hold:
Cycle through low, med and high, release to set when ON, click to OFF 

When ON, press and hold:
Cycle through low, med, and high, release to set

When you go to adjust output, if you are in medium and you go to set it to high, or low, you press and hold the button to change levels. From medium, you would start back at low, then medium, then high, rather than it going from medium right into high. This can be nice if you are in medium, or high, and you want to drop to low, you just press and hold and you drop to low, and if you continue to hold, medium, then high, repeat. Or you can simply press and release the button to turn the light off, then turn it back on in low. 

I was very happy to see the push-button on the H30 as the H50 requires twisting to change modes. This can be a little annoying when it's on your head, and it requires two hands. The H30 can be turned off, on, and adjusted with a single hand, leaving the other hand free. 

CLICK ON PHOTOS FOR LARGER VIEW

Like the H50 the H30 comes with a comfortable and adjustable head band:




One change from my H50 is a black rubber holder for the light, my H50 has a GITD one, but the H30 has a GITD rubber holder attached to the lanyard:




Here's the H30 tailstanding:




Now laying on it's side. This light can be used in so many ways!




Here's a better shot of the push-button:




Here's an even better and closer shot of the push button. You don't have to press hard at all, just a light press and you can turn the light off and on, adjust levels, etc.




Close up of the emitter and lens, which is recessed to offer added protection and to prevent glare into your eyes:




Here is the backside of the H30, there is a split ring which can attach to an included clip for keychain carry, etc:




One of the things I love about the Zebralights is they come with a lot of accessories included. Always a plus in my book! You get the headband with rubber holder, which allows the light to be easily turned to adjust where the beam is going, you get a lanyard with a rubber holder if you wanted to just wear the light around your neck (the beam is so wide, as long as you have the light facing forward it will light up everything infront of you), there is also a rubber holder with a clip so you can clip it to a shirt pocket, pants pocket, brim of a hat, etc. There is also the clasp so you can attach it to your keychain, etc. Two spare o-rings, and a GITD push-botton cap!

I'm going large with this picture so you can see everything, click for an even higher resolution image:




Closeup of the holder with clip:




Here is the H30 in the holder with clip:




I decided to switch to the GITD (Glow in the dark) switch cover, because GITD ROCKS! :rock: Here is what the switch looks like with the cover removed:




Quick tip, I found it easier to install the rubber switch cover onto the retaining ring with the screws through it, rather than trying to line up all the holes on the light and then working the screws through, YMMV:




Tada, H30 with GITD push-button cover:




Here's the inside of the tail cap, and the tailcap threads of the body, and the o-ring. Everything seems fine here. I like the 4 solder points on the spring, should keep it from going anywhere. O-ring makes a good seal.




I've been powering my H30 with a AW protected R123A 3.7v lithium ion for guilt free floody lumens. Here is a size comparision:




Now, time for some beam shots! It's hard finding one exposure that captures the LOW as well as the HIGH. I went with 7 seconds at f/2.8 and ISO 100. This seems to show the low pretty well (as I see it), but high gets a little over exaggerated. The main point of these shots is to show the beam profile, and compare the H30 to the H50. I forgot to lock in my WB for some of these shots, so it's auto WB for some, daylight WB for others. I will post the H30 followed by the H50 for each level, and I was standing about 10 feet from the wall, in the same spot for each shot:

H30 LOW:




H50 LOW (H30's beam is more narrow than the H50, 80 degrees vs. 120 degrees):




H30 MEDIUM:




H50 MEDIUM:






H30 HIGH (brighter than it really looks, although if your eyes are fully adapted to the dark, it might look like that when you first fire it up :laughing





H50 HIGH:




At the 10 feet or so I was from the wall both of these lights have no probem flooding the room with light. Even at 80 degrees, the H30 has plenty of coverage. To get a better idea of the beam's angle I took shots standing an arms length from the wall. I did my best to get in the same spot and look the same way. Exposure adjusted to 1 second so I don't over expose every shot:

H30 LOW:




H50 LOW:





H30 MEDIUM:




H50 MEDIUM:




H30 HIGH:




H50 HIGH:




Here is a more straight on shot, standing back about 4 feet from the wall. Same exposure, 1 second f/2.8 ISO 100.

H30 MEDIUM:




H50 MEDIUM:




That's it for pictures, for now. I may add some outdoor shots in the coming days, or if anyone has any requests for pictures, let me know.

I didn't get a chance to do any 1 meter LUX readings, but I did try to compare the output between a primary CR123A and a R123A 3.7v with the H30, and the R123A has a tad more output on a R123A, but it isn't much of a difference, probably not noticeable to the eye. 

I really love these Zebralights and I can't wait to see what they come up with next. I hear there is a 18650 version on the way. Sounds like that would be getting a little big for a headlamp, at least once you are used to these little Zebralights. However, I think I'm going to have to get whatever Zebralight comes out with.  I'll have a whole heard of Zebralights at some point I'm sure. 

These are make great book lights as they put nice even light over the pages. You can adjust the level to what is comfortable, but I can read fine with it set on low, and the H30 would be even brighter on low since the beam is more focused. 

To check out Zebralight's website visit http://www.zebralight.com or you can keep an eye on http://www.fenix-store.com as they posted the H30 a couple days ago and it still isn't on Zebralight's site. Fenix-store sold out of H30's really fast, but they have more on the way. Hope everyone who wants one gets ahold of one soon. They are a lot of fun!

Update:

Here are some pics where I'm using the H30 as a reading light. I held the magazine at the distance I would normally read at and the beam offered plenty of even coverage. I grabbed my wife's magazine.


----------



## ydna

I've got mine, too. Very nice.
I think it would be great if it can remember its last on mode. And I prefer it goes to the next stage when pressing the button.


----------



## WadeF

If it stepped up to the next level that would be okay too. If you were in medium and needed low you can just turn it off and on. 

With the clip attached it can also be attached to a sun visor and used as a map light, etc. I'll have to see what all I can do with this thing and take some pics.  I want to try it on my hat's brim, etc.


----------



## gunga

Great review Wade!

I know the brackets were easily changed in the H50 (not sewn in) so can you do so with the H30?

Is it easy to use the GID bracket on your head?

I'm really looking forward to getting mine. Your review really adds to that!

:thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF

The rubber bracket/holder can come off the head band with the H30 the same way you can take the GITD one off the H50's head band, or add spares to it. My H50 came with a spare GITD holder, so you can have two on the head band, and then the 3rd is stuck on the lanyard. With the H30 you only have the black bracket on the headband, and a GITD bracket on the lanyard. 

Be cool if they sold the GITD brackets seperately if you wanted to add a couple to a headband to hold multiple lights.  I've seen someone with like two Fenix's, and the Zebralight, all on one head band.


----------



## lumenlover2

Nice review wade 

Can you lockout the tailcap by unscrewing a bit ? It looks like the switch is easyly activated in pocket.

P.s.: is it advertised as ipx waterproof??


----------



## paulr

Yes I agree a lockout tailcap seems like a must. I also wish they'd make a solid colored headband. I went on an out of state trip recently and left my H50 at home due to concern about getting hassled by the TSA because of its military looking headband.

I'd be interested in a magazine beamshot like the one of the H50, or a description, basically light up a magazine page with the H30 and see how evenly lit the page is. This is something the H50 is just great at.


----------



## ZebraLight

lumenlover2 said:


> Nice review wade
> 
> Can you lockout the tailcap by unscrewing a bit ? It looks like the switch is easyly activated in pocket.
> 
> P.s.: is it advertised as ipx waterproof??


 
Yes, it can lockout via unscrewing the tailcap.

Yes, it's waterproof to IP68.


----------



## karlthev

Good to meet you at PF10 this past weekend Wade and, great review here!!! Very nice job!:thumbsup:



Karl


----------



## karlthev

Discount code on this??


Karl


----------



## Dizos

> due to concern about getting hassled by the TSA because of its military looking headband.



???? What problem could TSA possibly have with the Zebralight headband?


----------



## Sharpy_swe

Sweet 

Thanks for a great review,!

Now I really want a H30-Q5!


----------



## lumenlover2

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, it can lockout via unscrewing the tailcap.
> 
> Yes, it's waterproof to IP68.


 

Thank`s that`s perfekt. 

P.s.: I love the tan colour of the headband , It blends in well in the outdoors while still not screaming military


----------



## Daniel_sk

lumenlover2 said:


> Thank`s that`s perfekt.
> 
> P.s.: I love the tan colour of the headband , It blends in well in the outdoors while still not screaming military


Exactly, I like the headband color.


----------



## rantanplan

Nice one :twothumbs ...

I´ve read so far that rechargeable R123 (3.7V) work with the H30 ... it sounds like you can use still all three brightness levels ... ist that right?

I ask because a Fenix L1D can use R123 with 3.7V too, but the small difference is that you are stuck to the turbo mode, because it has only a boost driver.


----------



## WadeF

Yup, all three modes work fine for me with the R123 3.7V. 

I also like the head band color. It looks nice and is neutral so you can wear it with anything. If you care about that kind of thing.


----------



## ZebraLight

rantanplan said:


> Nice one :twothumbs ...
> 
> I´ve read so far that rechargeable R123 (3.7V) work with the H30 ... it sounds like you can use still all three brightness levels ... ist that right?
> 
> I ask because a Fenix L1D can use R123 with 3.7V too, but the small difference is that you are stuck to the turbo mode, because it has only a boost driver.


 
The H30 has a buck-boost circuit, which means that it can also step down from a 3.7v source when needed. All three levels are functional with R123 type rechargeables.


----------



## selfbuilt

Thanks for the excellent review Wade - appreciate the detailed comparison to the H50. :thumbsup:

And thanks Zebralight for the design modifications - the build-up around the emitter and push-button top both look particularly useful for running in headlamp mode. Glad to see it can handle RCR properly as well ...


----------



## moses

Super. THANKS for the review. i've been seriously wondering about the H30. 

A couple of questions: 

1. I actually think I prefer the twistie. If I pop the light in my backpack or pocket, I can see the light coming on easily. Does it have lock out or do I need to take the battery out? 

2. The beam looks awfully narrow compared to the H50. When you wear it as a headlamp, is the beam wide enough to cover the entire field of view like the H50 - or is it a narrower beam more like a traditional light? The H50's sense of having everying in the field of vision lighted is a nice luxury. 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Snow

Nice review. I am way pumped about mine. April 11 can't get here soon enough.


----------



## WadeF

moses said:


> 1. I actually think I prefer the twistie. If I pop the light in my backpack or pocket, I can see the light coming on easily. Does it have lock out or do I need to take the battery out?
> 
> 2. The beam looks awfully narrow compared to the H50. When you wear it as a headlamp, is the beam wide enough to cover the entire field of view like the H50 - or is it a narrower beam more like a traditional light? The H50's sense of having everying in the field of vision lighted is a nice luxury.


 
1. As mentioned above the tailcap can be locked out to prevent accidental activiation. 

2. I've found the beam to be plenty wide. It's much wider than my other regular flashlights. I want to take some outdoor shots to better show the beam coverage of the H30 compared with the H50, and compare throw. Obviously the H30 will have more throw, and the H50 will have a wider beam.


----------



## karlthev

Wade demonstrated these lights to several folks at PF10 this past weekend and they are very nice! I was most impressed!



Karl


----------



## Cemoi

Thanks for this review.

From your arms length beamshots it looks like the H30 has a yellowish tint compared to the H50. Is this true?


----------



## Illum

what? no reading pics?:nana:

Good job on the review!
I might actually buy a H30 after this:thumbsup:
My H50 is currently in transit from fenix in Atlanta

is it me or is the LED bin of the H30 dramatically yellower than the H50?


----------



## WadeF

My H30 has a warmer tint than my H50, which is a plus in my book.


----------



## WadeF

Illum_the_nation said:


> what? no reading pics?:nana:
> 
> Good job on the review!
> I might actually buy a H30 after this:thumbsup:
> My H50 is currently in transit from fenix in Atlanta
> 
> is it me or is the LED bin of the H30 dramatically yellower than the H50?


 

I'll take some reading pics, but from my perspective. 

Some of the shots are auto-white balance. The two shots where I'm straight on, 4 feet from the wall, are both locked in daylight WB. The H30 is warmer, but that could vary from H30 to H30. The difference though isn't that dramatic.


----------



## EVOeight

Just ordered, can't wait.
Sure would like to see a CR2 version of this light!


----------



## Daniel_sk

EVOeight said:


> Just ordered, can't wait.
> Sure would like to see a CR2 version of this light!


I don't see any sense in CR2 batteries, the whole headlamp would be just little smaller, the runtime would be less and the batteries cost at least as much as CR123A batteries.


----------



## Empyfree

Great review and great pics. Cheers Wade. You've just made me open my wallet again! I was going to wait for the fabled Fenix headlight, but as I've just filled out a questionnaire about it I don't think it will be any time soon!

Anyhoo, I'll probably buy it when it comes out anyway, just to keep my fenix family happy!


----------



## Illum

well, My H50 came in today
I don't foresee the H30 to be a practical size [for me anyway, the H50 is small enough]

my first LED headlamp:twothumbs


----------



## Pumaman

Thanks for the review and pics!


----------



## Art Vandelay

Thanks for the great review. I especially liked the real world beamshots. 

How the glare guard affect the flood beam on the H50? Does the glare guard make the H50's beam look more like the H30's beam?


----------



## psyrens

Thanks for the nice review!
What a sexy light! I hope ZL upgrade H50 with clicky and 80degree beam angle.


----------



## WadeF

Art Vandelay said:


> Thanks for the great review. I especially liked the real world beamshots.
> 
> How the glare guard affect the flood beam on the H50? Does the glare guard make the H50's beam look more like the H30's beam?


 
I'll have to take some shots with the H50 and glare shield. I'm going to say it's still wider then the H30, even with the shield. The shield helps to keep the beam out of your eyes.


----------



## Patriot

Awesome review and pics Wade! Gosh that was such a great review. I loved the beam comparisons between the H30 and H50. I can really relate to the differences even though I don't have one in my hand yet. I'm excited for mine to arrive.

Thanks for the killer review Wade :twothumbs


----------



## bhds

Incredibly good review:thumbsup: 

Love the narrower but still flood type beam. With my aging eyes I always needed it on high for the type work I do. 
The black rubber holder is a plus also! I was always a little self conscious with the gid one that came with the H50.
I'll be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## Dizos

I'm looking forward to the one handed push button operation. I've found that two handed twisting can be inconvenient with my H50 when holding stuff. I'm also stoked about the increased throw over the H50. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Illum

Dizos said:


> I'm looking forward to the one handed push button operation. I've found that two handed twisting can be inconvenient with my H50 when holding stuff. I'm also stoked about the increased throw over the H50. Thanks for the review.



do we know whether the H30 and the H50 uses the same head?
I'm pretty sure the H50 would have relatively similar throw if you pop in a 14500 too

WadeF, any concerns with heat dissipation while sitting on your head?
the H30 has less thermal area than the H50 and uses a higher voltage:candle:
I noticed the GITD band giving away an "aroma" when I left my H50 running on high off a L92 cell for at least an hour but no worries, the rubber smell fades with time


----------



## WadeF

Illum, the H30 is a different head than the H50. The H50, even with a 14500, only does around 66lumens. The H50 can use a 14500 (I think), but it doesn't seem that optimized for it. The H30 drives the Q5 harder, and it throws better because the optic projects a more narrow beam than the H50, 80 degrees, vs the H50's 120 degrees. 

The new H51 maybe similar to the H30, we'll have to see if it's also 80 lumens out the front (110 at the emitter), like the H30.


----------



## iTorch

Hey Wade, nice review, I am thinking about replacing my old Petzl Duo incan, what i am wondering about is a couple of things, first running with the light, I use mine for night running in the bush, over rocks, rivers etc, as well as more regular stuff, can you run with this puppy on? It stay s put, doesn't bounce or flop? The other thing is with the Duo I can adjust the beam to long or short, how long is the throw on this, I also use mine for caving and having the long is great for when you hit a cavern, but mostly you want it on low/med just to see where you are going.

Oh, and is it protected in case I put the bats in the wrong way around?

Finally, for the uneducated...what is PF10?


----------



## adamlau

Nice review, Wade :thumbsup: .



> It's hard finding one exposure that captures the LOW as well as the HIGH.



And therein lies the drawback of beamshots at a single exposure setting  . 
I might add that a 1/4 turn of the tailcap serves to lock out the H30-Q5 against accidental activation  .


----------



## WadeF

iTorch said:


> Hey Wade, nice review, I am thinking about replacing my old Petzl Duo incan, what i am wondering about is a couple of things, first running with the light, I use mine for night running in the bush, over rocks, rivers etc, as well as more regular stuff, can you run with this puppy on? It stay s put, doesn't bounce or flop? The other thing is with the Duo I can adjust the beam to long or short, how long is the throw on this, I also use mine for caving and having the long is great for when you hit a cavern, but mostly you want it on low/med just to see where you are going.
> 
> Oh, and is it protected in case I put the bats in the wrong way around?
> 
> Finally, for the uneducated...what is PF10?


 

I have not tried running with the Zebralight, but it is so light weight that if you had the head band snug I can't see it going anywhere. Most other head band lights are much heavier, or require battery packs with multiple cells, etc, so those have a lot more mass to shift around. This is a very light aluminum light with a single battery in it. Also the soft rubber holder makes contact with your forehead, which would help to keep it from slipping around.

There is no adjustable beam, but it should light out at least 30-40 feet on high, maybe more. I have to do some longer range testing. I'm not sure if it has reverse polarity protection. Hopefully Zebralight will come in and answer that one.


----------



## adamlau

The H50 offers reverse polarity protection and although the H30-Q5 product page does not indicate as much, I suspect it does as well. Have been switching the polarity of the CR123A cell in the H30-Q5 back and forth, switching the light on and off for the past hour with no apparent ill effects.


----------



## Ned-L

Great review Wade. I read your review and then ordered an H30 from Fenix-Store. I also ordered a Dereelight CL1H several months ago after your great Dereelight reviews. Hmm, I wonder what light you will review next? Thanks.


----------



## WadeF

Ned-L said:


> Great review Wade. I read your review and then ordered an H30 from Fenix-Store. I also ordered a Dereelight CL1H several months ago after your great Dereelight reviews. Hmm, I wonder what light you will review next? Thanks.


 
Hope you're enjoying the CL1H, and hope you enjoy the H30.  I have Fenix E01's on order so may review them, but with the E01's I want to do some extensive run time tests with different AAA's, and maybe do some side by side testing with an ARC GS to compare output, run time, etc. 

I have one of those DX SSC P7 lights on order, no idea when I'll get it. I may review that if it's worth reviewing.


----------



## jlomein

How difficult is it to insert and remove the H30 from the rubber holder on the headband? Approximately how long does it take?


----------



## lumenlover2

jlomein said:


> How difficult is it to insert and remove the H30 from the rubber holder on the headband? Approximately how long does it take?


 

No offense  , but when a review is that good and detailed that there is not much more to ask, peoples come up with really funny questions that are sometimes not worth the effort of answering.


----------



## Illum

jlomein said:


> How difficult is it to insert and remove the H30 from the rubber holder on the headband? Approximately how long does it take?



I don't have an H30 but I can attest the headband of the H50 is relatively easy to take off compared to the rubber sleeve for the clip

good luck WadeF I find it notoriously difficult to take comparison shots of the zebralite because the beam evens out so much, but if I pan it out and shoot it from afar, the light looks like an under-performer because the camera focuses on the hotspot of the flashlight in comparison


----------



## WadeF

jlomein said:


> How difficult is it to insert and remove the H30 from the rubber holder on the headband? Approximately how long does it take?


 
It's pretty easy to take out. I could probably get it out in a couple seconds.


----------



## adamlau

jlomein said:


> How difficult is it to insert and remove the H30 from the rubber holder on the headband? Approximately how long does it take?


Not difficult at all. Under five seconds, or less.


----------



## umc

Thanks Wade, you just cost me 55.00 bucks. 

I just ordered from fenix-store.com and even though out of stock I called and they said they should have some in very soon.

Thanks for the great review.




ETA: Do you have any pictures of beamshots outdoors?


----------



## WadeF

umc said:


> ETA: Do you have any pictures of beamshots outdoors?


 
I'll try to take some soon. I live in town so I don't live in the best place for outdoor beam shots.


----------



## umc

WadeF said:


> I'll try to take some soon. I live in town so I don't live in the best place for outdoor beam shots.


 
Actually that would work for me as I live in town as well and for what I plan on using this light for there will be ambient light so I want an idea of how it does in that situation. I'm thinking like backyard/frontyard type stuff. Standing on the sidewalk and lighting up the house etc.

Let me know if that's possible.

thanks,


----------



## paulr

The issue with the headband is that it looks like camo which makes the light look "tactical". I got hassled several times about my Arc LS because of its olive drab finish that might have made it look like ammo or something. I've never been hassled about non-camo-looking lights (black or silver metal, blue or yellow plastic).

I also think the current headband looks silly (though it is very well made), but of course that's a matter of taste. If it were up to me I'd use solid blue.


----------



## Art Vandelay

paulr said:


> The issue with the headband is that it looks like camo which makes the light look "tactical". I got hassled several times about my Arc LS because of its olive drab finish that might have made it look like ammo or something. I've never been hassled about non-camo-looking lights (black or silver metal, blue or yellow plastic).
> 
> I also think the current headband looks silly (though it is very well made), but of course that's a matter of taste. If it were up to me I'd use solid blue.



I think some people don't want to wear a headlamp unless they are alone, or in a cave, or performing repairs in the dark. 

Instead of a headband, two olive drab elastic bands (the size of typical rubber bands) about an inch apart could be attached to front of an olive drab baseball cap. The bands could be attached above the bill. This would allow the Zebralight to be quickly attached horizontally to the front of the cap and used as a headlamp. The Zebralight could be removed just as quickly, to use the hat during the day. This would be much more discreet than a headlamp.


----------



## lumenlover2

paulr said:


> The issue with the headband is that it looks like camo which makes the light look "tactical". I got hassled several times about my Arc LS because of its olive drab finish that might have made it look like ammo or something. I've never been hassled about non-camo-looking lights (black or silver metal, blue or yellow plastic).
> 
> I also think the current headband looks silly (though it is very well made), but of course that's a matter of taste. If it were up to me I'd use solid blue.


 

It doesn`t look camo nor military in any way in my opinion. It`s the exact opposite. Very unsuspicious. If you want something less "suspecious" less "military" lol then get a pink headband!:nana:


----------



## WadeF

I agree with lumenlover2, it looks more like something for outdoor use, hunting, hiking, etc, rather than military.


----------



## RGB_LED

Excellent review WadeF! :thumbsup: I missed the first batch of H30's but I loved my H50 so much that, as soon as I discovered the H30 was out, I put in a pre-order for the next batch... this review is just making things tougher for me as I'm just waiting for the shipping / arrival... :candle:/sigh

Btw, between yours and other fantastic reviews (such as selfbuilt's) in this section, it's a wonder that the manufacturer can keep up with the demand. Guess that really attests to the quality of your reviews (not to mention, of course, to Zebralight's).

Keep up the great work!:twothumbs


----------



## Tachion

This might be a bit OT, but does anyone here know if they sell the headband and rubber holder separately? I read a question earlier in this thread about spare rubber holder, but I didn’t see any answer to that. 

Another post mentioned someone using one or more zebralights together with a Fenix light on the same headband. Would that be any of the Fenix P-range of lights (P2D or P3D perhaps)? I’d like to use either a P2D or a P3D as a headlamp and the zebra headband looks like the best headband candidate I’ve seen so far. 

Oh… and thanks for the review Wade, great stuff! I might not need to buy a separate headband after all... I might use the original headband when I get a Zebralight H30 and want some more throw.  (Although, I just bought a T1 and a TK10 so I’ll have to try and pace myself.)


----------



## HoopleHead

love my H50, and have been needing a more hands free light for pajama duty, so just put in an order for an H30. cant wait!


----------



## carl

Great review!

About the lens, is it simply the one that comes with the emitter or is there an additional cover over the LED? 

Also, the side-by-side pic on the website seems to show the H30 has a larger emitter then the H50, or at least the hole for the emitter is larger. Aren't they the same emitter?


----------



## ZebraLight

There is an additional polycarbonate lens.

Same emitter, same size holes, but different lens designes (optically).



carl said:


> Great review!
> 
> About the lens, is it simply the one that comes with the emitter or is there an additional cover over the LED?
> 
> Also, the side-by-side pic on the website seems to show the H30 has a larger emitter then the H50, or at least the hole for the emitter is larger. Aren't they the same emitter?


----------



## carl

thats good to know. i thought it was a bare emitter. thanks


----------



## Art Vandelay

When will this be fixed? I want to know when it is safe to order one.


----------



## gadgetnerd

Art Vandelay said:


> When will this be fixed? I want to know when it is safe to order one.



According to fenix store, they have a shipment of the fixed H30s en route. You should be right to order one from them whenever you want.


----------



## nobita

4/29's batch should be the updated one according to Fenix-Store


----------



## layzieyez

A good headlamp was the only thing missing from my collection. Thanks Wadef for the great review! Also, thanks Fenix store for carrying these.


----------



## luxlover

Here is an update, from the Fenix-store's Home page.....
**** April 29, 2008 ***
Our first small shipment of Zebralight H30s with the new UI came in today.
We are expecting another much larger shipment to come in by the end of this week. 
However, these two shipments may still not cover our entire H30 back-order queue, so we would ask those who recently purchased H30s to bear with us one more week as we are expecting our third shipment from Zebralight soon.*


----------



## DONLITE

Zebralight is currently on a 1 week May Day holiday per their website. All their products are currently "out of stock". Add another week delay to your expectations. Don


----------



## luxlover

DONLITE said:


> Zebralight is currently on a 1 week May Day holiday per their website. All their products are currently "out of stock". Add another week delay to your expectations. Don


Don,
If they posted the vacation today and the Fenix store is expecting H30 lights by the end of this week, then that means that they have already been shipped to the Fenix store. Things could work out after all.


----------



## Scottiver

I got my shipping notice from Fenixstore on Tuesday. Should have it tomorrow or Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ned-L

Scottiver said:


> I got my shipping notice from Fenixstore on Tuesday. Should have it tomorrow or Friday. :thumbsup:


Do you remember what date you placed your order? I ordered mine on April 8th - wondering if my order will be covered by the next shipment?


----------



## Scottiver

Ned-L said:


> Do you remember what date you placed your order? I ordered mine on April 8th - wondering if my order will be covered by the next shipment?


 
I looked it up and I ordered mine on April 5 and it was supposed to have shipped on april 11.


----------



## Snow

Got mine yesterday. I ordered it quite a while ago, but was backordered by Fenix Store in order to wait for the fixed batch. I am very impressed by this light. Thanks to WadeF and others for the reviews that prompted me to buy this light. I LOVE it!


----------



## Phaserburn

Snow said:


> Got mine yesterday. I ordered it quite a while ago, but was backordered by Fenix Store in order to wait for the fixed batch. I am very impressed by this light. Thanks to WadeF and others for the reviews that prompted me to buy this light. I LOVE it!


 
+1


----------



## gadgetnerd

I love my H50 and have been trying to tell myself I didn't need the H30. I think I must have read one good comment too many and broke down and ordered the H30 from Fenix Store today. Can't wait!


----------



## Scottiver

Nothing in my maibox today, hopefullly tomorrow.


----------



## WadeF

I was able to recreate the UI issue with the H30 so I decided I'll contact Zebralight and see about sending it back. I may order a 2nd one from fenix-store when they get more in.


----------



## karlthev

Wade, I got two of these and one is fine--checking the other but, can I use CRC123s or am I limited to primaries.


Karl


----------



## WadeF

The H30 can take primary CR123's, or R123/RCR123 3.7v rechargables. I have been using a AW R123 3.7v in mine since I got it at PF10.


----------



## DM51

_EXCELLENT_ review - contains all the info and pics needed to give a comprehensive feel for this light. Very well presented - thanks!


----------



## karlthev

Thanks! I'm sure you told me and I'd read somewhere but, good to have it verified for sure! Too nice a light to ruin it.


Karl


----------



## luxlover

karlthev said:


> Thanks! I'm sure you told me and I'd read somewhere but, good to have it verified for sure! Too nice a light to ruin it.
> 
> Karl


Karl,
I hereby _verify _Wade's verification. The ONLY battery I have deployed in my H30 since it's arrival on Friday, is a Battery Station yellow jacketed R123 (900mAH). I have used it extensively, and have not seen _magic smoke_.....not even once. 

Here are the three current draws of the light, at the aforementioned battery:
Low = 14mA (0.014A)
Medium = 117mA (0,117A)
High = 455mA (0.455A)

Edit:
See post #87 for updated current readings.....


----------



## xcel730

I placed an order for the H30 from both Zebralight and Fenix-store. I'll have to cancel the one that ships slowest 

I heard that the new batch of H30s still have problems that Zebralight is addressing, so the wait might be a tad longer


----------



## kland1234

Sorry for a newbie question, I have the H50 myself and love it, and am thinking of *needing* an H30 too. 

I am still learning all the acronyms, so what does UI stand for, (and FluPIC for that matter!).

thks
kbb


----------



## Pokerstud

kland1234 said:


> Sorry for a newbie question, I have the H50 myself and love it, and am thinking of *needing* an H30 too.
> 
> I am still learning all the acronyms, so what does UI stand for, (and FluPIC for that matter!).
> 
> thks
> kbb



I can help you with part of this, UI stands for "user interface".


----------



## luxlover

Updated current readings. Readings in post #83 are incorrect.
Low = 14mA (0.014A)
Medium = 49mA (0.049A)
High = 440mA (0.440A)

Jeff


----------



## Sgt. LED

Just ordered my first good headlamp direct from Zebralight. 
They have them in stock again!
And to think I actually went 3 months without buying a light till last week's E01. 
I have fallen off the wagon!


----------



## luxlover

Sgt. LED said:


> Just ordered my first good headlamp direct from Zebralight.
> They have them in stock again!
> To think I actually went 3 months without buying a light until last week's E01.
> I have fallen off the wagon!


Sarge,
Not to worry.....we will "nurse" you back to health, and get you reacquainted with your loving PayPal account.  

My impression of the H30? The best little floody EDC light this side of the Rio Grande! 

Jeff


----------



## jhaura

For the Zebralight H-30 what is the current favorite rechargeable battery?

Also, between the AW LiFePO4 R123 or the Protected R123A ( 750 mAH ) which one is preferred and why?

Thanks!


----------



## luxlover

jhaura said:


> For the Zebralight H30, what is the current favorite rechargeable battery?
> 
> Also, between the AW LiFePO4 R123 and the protected R123A (750 mAH), which one is preferred, and why?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to CPF, first poster. * 

*You did well buying an H30-Q5 light. It is some little bugger! I have no experience with the AW cell, but I do use MP unprotected, Battery Station yellow jacket (900mAH) and blue jacket (750mAH) R123 cells in my H30. No problems! I have not tried a CR123 primary in the light. When I do, I will measure the current draw off the cell as I did off the BS yellow cell, and post them as a comparison.


----------



## Phaserburn

jhaura said:


> For the Zebralight H-30 what is the current favorite rechargeable battery?
> 
> Also, between the AW LiFePO4 R123 or the Protected R123A ( 750 mAH ) which one is preferred and why?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Get the protected R123 for the H30. It has more capacity and the H30 can handle the higher voltage (3.7V vs 3.0V for the LiFe 123s).


----------



## Tohuwabohu

I connected the light to my bench power supply an measured the current draw in the voltage region form 2.4V to 4.2V in all three modes and then calculated the power drain.


Code:


U/V   Ilow/mA   Imed/mA   I high/mA   Plow/mW   Pmed/mW   Phigh/W
2.4   19        85        700         46        204       1.68
2.5   18        82        690         45        205       1.73
2.6   18        79        660         47        205       1.72
2.7   18        76        630         49        205       1.7
2.8   16        73        600         45        204       1.68
2.9   17        71        570         49        206       1.65
3.0   17        69        550         51        207       1.65
3.1   16        66        530         50        205       1.64
3.2   16        64        510         51        205       1.63
3.3   15        62        490         50        205       1.62
3.4   15        60        480         51        204       1.63
3.5   15        58        480         53        203       1.68
3.6   15        58        470         54        209       1.69
3.7   14        55        460         52        204       1.7
3.8   14        55        450         53        209       1.71
3.9   14        53        430         55        207       1.68
4.0   14        52        420         56        208       1.68
4.1   14        51        410         57        209       1.68
4.2   14        50        390         59        210       1.64

The driver seems to be very well regulated especially in medium and high mode. 

The only thing I don't like with my light is the slight flickering visible in high mode. Everything else is simply perfect.


----------



## luxlover

Tohuwabohu said:


> I connected the light to my bench power supply, measured the current draw in the voltage region form 2.4V to 4.2V in all three modes and then calculated the power drain.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> U/V   Ilow/mA   Imed/mA   I high/mA   Plow/mW[FONT=Courier New]   Pmed/mW   Phigh/W
> 2.4   19        85        700         46        204       1.68
> 2.5   18        82        690         45        205       1.73
> 2.6   18        79        660         47        205       1.72
> 2.7   18        76        630         49        205       1.7
> 2.8   16        73        600         45        204       1.68
> 2.9   17        71        570         49        206       1.65
> 3.0   17        69        550         51        207       1.65
> 3.1   16        66        530         50        205       1.64
> 3.2   16        64        510         51        205       1.63
> 3.3   15        62        490         50        205       1.62
> 3.4   15        60        480         51        204       1.63
> 3.5   15        58        480         53        203       1.68
> 3.6   15        58        470         54        209       1.69
> 3.7   14        55        460         52        204       1.7
> 3.8   14        55        450         53        209       1.71
> 3.9   14        53        430         55        207       1.68
> 4.0   14        52        420         56        208       1.68
> 4.1   14        51        410         57        209       1.68
> 4.2   14        50        390         59        210       1.64[/FONT]
> 
> The driver seems to be very well regulated especially in medium and high mode.
> 
> The only thing I don't like with my light is the slight flickering visible in high mode. Everything else is simply perfect.


You Sir have my respect, having done such an important study in only your second post on CPF. You are a credit to the community. It is these studies that tell the most about the electronic integrity of a light. You have proven that the H30 is a light worth owning. I have one and am overjoyed with it.

Jeff


----------



## Tohuwabohu

Hello Jeff,
thanks for the welcome.

I have been reading here for some time now but only registered a few days ago because writing in english is hard work for me.

I am just now doing some measurements with an USB-Scope because I want to know why I see the flickering in high mode.
I have the first preliminary results but I will have to interrupt testing for a few days now as I am going on a short holiday trip.
If you are interested in the early results you can download a pdf containing some screenshots here: http://share-online.biz/download.php?id=F60AE14A5 (Don't click on anything but the download button).


----------



## Art Vandelay

Welcome to CPF Tohuwabohu. Thanks for the H30 measurements.
:welcome:


----------



## HiltiHome

I also noticed the Zebra-30 flickering on high only.

First thought was PWM flickering, but this usually occurs on low levels...

So i took some measurements with my software scope:


Spikes every 40mSec






A closer look at the spikes





Buck/boost converter operating at 2kHz, showing harmonics





Pictures first published on German Messerforum (German language)


The ZebraLight H30 is a fine peace of workmanship, but needs some improvement on the driver.
Maybe adding a capacitators of 100yF at the input and another to the output oft the driver might help to smooth things, but i was not able to disassemble the light engine.... 

Anyone did it ?


----------



## Patriot

Hat's off to you Germany guys. Those are awesome posts!! Thanks.


----------



## Illum

gotta love German ingenuity, I've never heard of a software scope until I saw the pics today


----------



## Red_Dot

wow impressive..haven't bought any new lights in a while..but this zebralight sure looks tempting...


----------



## gadgetnerd

Does anyone know how the H30 handles unprotected RCR123's in terms of low voltage warnings or automatic cutoffs? Not worred about it exploding, but I've ruined several cells in the past...


----------



## carl

if the h30 has an electronic switch, does it have a micro drain on the battery while off?


----------



## TOTC

carl said:


> if the h30 has an electronic switch, does it have a micro drain on the battery while off?


-


ZebraLight said:


> Yes. But it drains less current than the battery self discharging.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Excellent review. After reviewing this thread I went ahead and picked one up. It's become a permanent part of my gear and I wear it almost daily. I've found that the carpenter's loop (a feature I normally avoid) on a pair of cargo shorts I own makes a perfect nook for my H30-Q5 to ride in.


----------



## carl

TOTC said:


> -



Does this mean that a battery stored and unused in the Zebralight will last longer than a battery sitting on the shelf? This almost sounds like defying the laws of physics but maybe not.


----------



## TOTC

carl said:


> Does this mean that a battery stored and unused in the Zebralight will last longer than a battery sitting on the shelf? This almost sounds like defying the laws of physics but maybe not.


That's not what I took it to mean. I just took it to mean that there would be additional draw, but so minimal that _the additional draw itself_ it is less than self-discharge. It doesn't _replace_ or _negate_ self-discharge, it just isn't as significant when considered as a factor alone. So if one cell is left on a shelf and one is left in the H30, the one in the H30 will deplete faster, but less than twice as fast since the H30's draw _alone_ is less than self-discharge.

That's how I took it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## carl

OK, I see what you mean.


----------



## bexamous

Maybe bad place to ask but since most people seem to order from fenix-store... are they shipping yet? The light still is listed as pre-order but then has a shipping date of 4/29...which was a couple weeks ago. Mostly that date is confusing me. I ordered a light last week and got no tracking number.. I'm guessing that is because its still pre-order. Has anyone heard any new eta that might be more accurate than 4/29 hehe.

I tried to put an end to my flashlight buying for awhile but I just cannot pass up the z30... this light looks awesome. I think it'll be perfect for me when I want to work on something in a tight space... I'm always trying to either tail stand a light and it ends up not lighting up what I want or trying to prop a light up with something to point at what I want and I'll bump it and it'll roll away or somethign.... somethign that stands up nicely and has a wide beam parallel to the ground... PERFECT.


----------



## ibcj

Very nice review WadeF. :thumbsup:

I've been waiting for a good headlight upgrade. Just placed an order, let's hope that have resolved the problems.


----------



## JKL

:thanks:WadeF, very nice review:twothumbs,
:goodjob: as usual .


----------



## Croyde

Received my replacement H30-Q5 today and all seems to be OK. To test the light I left it set at maximum running from an AW R123 cell. Seemed to deliver constant output for circa 100 minutes and then shut down. Does this sound about the right level of runtime using a rechargeable cell, when compared to the 150 minutes quoted by Zebra when using a primary cell?

I can see this being one of my favourite and most used lights – amazing performance for the form factor.


----------



## matrixshaman

Croyde said:


> Received my replacement H30-Q5 today and all seems to be OK. To test the light I left it set at maximum running from an AW R123 cell. Seemed to deliver constant output for circa 100 minutes and then shut down. Does this sound about the right level of runtime using a rechargeable cell, when compared to the 150 minutes quoted by Zebra when using a primary cell?
> 
> I can see this being one of my favourite and most used lights – amazing performance for the form factor.



Actually that sounds like a lot more runtime than I got out of mine on full power although I wasn't timing it exactly I thought I only had around 45 minutes on high with an RCR123. If you got close to 100 minutes I'd say that's great.


----------



## Croyde

Thanks for the feedback. Perhaps I should try again, as on the two ocassions that I tested it I with two different cells I was off doing other things checking back from time to time.

Test number 3 now underway.


----------



## Croyde

OK, sat waiting this time and the light with a freshly charged AW R123 shut down after 93-94 minutes on high. I am very happy with this run time, given that it is on just a single cell.


----------



## JKL

Just arrived, H30 is a nice flashlight.


----------



## HoopleHead

would love to see this push button type UI on the AA version!


----------



## 4sevens

JKL said:


> Just arrived, H30 is a nice flashlight.


Nice picture! The mastermind of zebralights emphatically told me when I was 
visiting them less than a month ago that they do not use any dyes in their HA.
This is in contrast with the other two lights pictured


----------



## importculture

Tohuwabohu said:


> The only thing I don't like with my light is the slight flickering visible in high mode. Everything else is simply perfect.


 
Just wondering but I have 14 H30's 7 from an earlier batch and 7 that just came in. The 7 new ones have pulsing on high while the older one's dont. Anyone else notice this? I'm one of those people that find the pulsing somewhat annoying in near complete darkness situations.


----------



## Ned-L

importculture said:


> Just wondering but I have 14 H30's 7 from an earlier batch and 7 that just came in. The 7 new ones have pulsing on high while the older one's dont. Anyone else notice this? I'm one of those people that find the pulsing somewhat annoying in near complete darkness situations.


I received one a little over a week ago and don't notice any pulsing on any level. Then again, I don't think my eyes are particular sensitive to pulsing.


----------



## JKL

4sevens said:


> *Nice picture*! The mastermind of zebralights emphatically told me when I was
> visiting them less than a month ago that they do not use any dyes in their HA.
> This is in contrast with the other two lights pictured




Thanks 4sevens. 

JKL :wave:


----------



## RadarGreg

What a great little light! Thanks for the review; I've ordered one for my daughter as a reading light for bed or trips, and I may order one for myself for deployments. I wondered if anyone else would have an interest in colored lens covers? Something like a hard plastic cap in red, green or blue that could easily slip over the head, but still allow the push button to be accessed. I think there would be an application for that for not only military operations, but also for astronomers or people who need multi colored lighting options. I'd be up for buying an accessory pack of colored caps.


----------



## JKL

RadarGreg said:


> ... I wondered if anyone else would have an interest in colored lens covers? Something like a hard plastic cap in red, green or blue that could easily slip over the head, but still allow the push button to be accessed. ..



I agree with RadarGreg.


----------



## Tronic

importculture said:


> Just wondering but I have 14 H30's 7 from an earlier batch and 7 that just came in. The 7 new ones have pulsing on high while the older one's dont. Anyone else notice this? I'm one of those people that find the pulsing somewhat annoying in near complete darkness situations.


Yes, my H30 also have the pulsing on high. (low and med don't pulse)
I am very sensitive to pulsing and PWM, but the pulsing of my H30 is not visible t me in normal use condition. 
I can only see it if I wave the light very fast in front of me.


----------



## importculture

Tronic said:


> Yes, my H30 also have the pulsing on high. (low and med don't pulse)
> I am very sensitive to pulsing and PWM, but the pulsing of my H30 is not visible t me in normal use condition.
> I can only see it if I wave the light very fast in front of me.


 
Thanks for all the reply's. I don't think I'm extra sensitive to the pulsing. I think I may have a few bad H30's. I found the 7 that have noticable pulsing on high don't all pulse at the same frequency. Since it's only on high I can relagate the pulsing ones to lighter duty. I've got 2 more coming in from 4sevens here's to hoping the pulsing isn't too bad on them. Again thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## importculture

RadarGreg said:


> What a great little light! Thanks for the review; I've ordered one for my daughter as a reading light for bed or trips, and I may order one for myself for deployments. I wondered if anyone else would have an interest in colored lens covers? Something like a hard plastic cap in red, green or blue that could easily slip over the head, but still allow the push button to be accessed. I think there would be an application for that for not only military operations, but also for astronomers or people who need multi colored lighting options. I'd be up for buying an accessory pack of colored caps.


 
I'm currently using the pentagon light filters from their molle light on my H30's. You can even buy individual colors instead of buying the filter kit. I'm running the amber and the yellow(more like NVG though) filters. I used a dremmel to drill 2 diagnal holes on opposite sides of the filter from the bottom of the threads to the inside of the filter that way it'll still be stong enough that the sides won't break from being under pressure from the hair bands. I used cheap wal-mart fabric covered hair rubber bands. It's threaded through the tiny split ring that comes attached to the H30. works great and was a pretty cheap and easy to do filter kit. I'm loving it. try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## RadarGreg

Can you take a picture of what you've fabricated? I'm having trouble visualizing the construction and attachment. Thanks for the innovative idea.


----------



## importculture

RadarGreg said:


> Can you take a picture of what you've fabricated? I'm having trouble visualizing the construction and attachment. Thanks for the innovative idea.


 
Definately. I'd be happy to take some pictures. You got to see the color of the lights too. The filters on the molle lights are heavily pigmented. Very nice amber and yellow the blue green and red are far too heavy though. The last three cut down on output. I just need detailed information on how to post pictures on this site. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Highbeam101

Here we go again. Another light that I can't live without. I guess it would be better to wait until the Fenixstore gets more instead of zebralight.com. Is this right?


----------



## just for fun

Has anyone ordered two of these and done a side by side test ?? I fired a pair of them up today side by side. While I think they are a great light they are about as different as they can be. One has what I call the typical blue tint I have come to love and the other looks about like a true ican bulb in color. 

Happened to look into the LED (powered off of course) and the LED's look different in size and the back ground in one is all yellow while the other is silver.

Anyone have any ideas?? Does the "BIN" of the q5 LED really differ that much ??

I will try to get pictures of the LED's and either post or send to anyone that cares.. Thanks Lynn


----------



## importculture

just for fun said:


> Has anyone ordered two of these and done a side by side test ?? I fired a pair of them up today side by side. While I think they are a great light they are about as different as they can be. One has what I call the typical blue tint I have come to love and the other looks about like a true ican bulb in color.
> 
> Happened to look into the LED (powered off of course) and the LED's look different in size and the back ground in one is all yellow while the other is silver.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?? Does the "BIN" of the q5 LED really differ that much ??
> 
> I will try to get pictures of the LED's and either post or send to anyone that cares.. Thanks Lynn


 
I bought 14 so far and compared many side by side. Most are just slightly different in hue varying from very slightly pink to purlpe or blue. I did get 3 that were very warm in color. I love those. They happen to be the cree's made in the factory that makes the yellow backed led's. Kind of interesting this whole color tint thing. You should try comparing the H30 to the H50's. I have 11 H50's and it seems they all lean more toward the purple range. Actually much more purple than any H30's I own, but could possibly be attributed to the H30's culminating lens.


----------



## Tomcat!

Excellent review WadeF. Your 'practical use' pictures are very helpful.

I ordered an H30 a few weeks ago, I'm guessing at exactly the moment FenixStore ran out, and with all the talk in this thread the anticipation is killing me. 
[Just got an email to say my light has been posted.]

Although I don't have any great pressing need for a head light, I wanted one for those odd situations where I really had to have my hands free. I didn't like the size of conventional head lights and didn't need massive power so the Zebralights looked perfect. Mine will mostly live in my emergency preparedness kit which is a single pouch in my rucksack so the light had to be small. I fell for the utility of this light because it can be taken off the headband and used tail standing or on a keychain. The real deal maker for me was the included pocket clip because I wanted an unobtrusive torch that I could clip to my rucksack strap for certain situations so I could always have a forward facing light regardless of what light I am handholding, and without buying an angled light just for that purpose.


----------



## HiltiHome

Hi,


Got my replacment H30 yesterday.

The flickering has gone and the light is now, what it should be from the beginning: perfect.

Did you ever listen to the sound of a flashlight?


Listen to the H30 Gen2

Listen to the H30 Gen3


Play it loud!


----------



## zapper

Lots of great info here guys a big thanks, but I would greatly appreciate more in use/real world/outdoor pictures please.

Quick questions to any owner, do you think you can mow the yard easily at night with the H30 as the sole source of light? (Urban area with some street lamps)

I've got a LUX III headlamp that is really bright and throws great but all I see is an area the size of a basketball/soccer ball in front of the walk behind mower. It's like looking though a keyhole. (like there's any of those any more LOL)

80 reported lumens, is that really enough for outdoor use in and urban area? From any of my FENIX it's fine for spotting things but I have no experience with a pure flood.

I've removed the reflector from various lights, a la candle mode, that are rated at 150+ lumens and I can't say I would use it as a walking around or task light.

Any actual use info and/or pictures would be a monumental help.

Thanks again folks and to the OP for a great review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighthouse one

You should be able to cut the grass ok with the light. If the ambient light is strong...you won't need the headlamp anyways!


----------



## BlueBirdTS

zapper said:


> Lots of great info here guys a big thanks, but I would greatly appreciate more in use/real world/outdoor pictures please.
> 
> Quick questions to any owner, do you think you can mow the yard easily at night with the H30 as the sole source of light? (Urban area with some street lamps)
> 
> I've got a LUX III headlamp that is really bright and throws great but all I see is an area the size of a basketball/soccer ball in front of the walk behind mower. It's like looking though a keyhole. (like there's any of those any more LOL)
> 
> 80 reported lumens, is that really enough for outdoor use in and urban area? From any of my FENIX it's fine for spotting things but I have no experience with a pure flood.
> 
> I've removed the reflector from various lights, a la candle mode, that are rated at 150+ lumens and I can't say I would use it as a walking around or task light.
> 
> Any actual use info and/or pictures would be a monumental help.
> 
> Thanks again folks and to the OP for a great review. :thumbsup:


May I ask why you would be mowing the lawn at night? It just seems that the noise would disturb neighbors if this is an urban environment. However, if you had a relatively silent mower, night time could be the ideal moment to cut grass since you wouldn't have the blistering sun on your back.


----------



## davedds

HiltiHome said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Got my replacment H30 yesterday.
> 
> The flickering has gone and the light is now, what it should be from the beginning: perfect.
> 
> Did you ever listen to the sound of a flashlight?
> 
> 
> Listen to the H30 Gen2
> 
> Listen to the H30 Gen3
> 
> 
> Play it loud!


 
I to have this problem...Do you get it on "High" only??? I'm also getting some light flickering when on high.


----------



## HiltiHome

If your H30 sounds like Gen2 there is a flickering on high,
while there is no flickering/pulsing on Gen3.

The sound should only be noticeable on high, if you are holding the light very close to your ear.


----------



## davedds

HiltiHome said:


> If your H30 sounds like Gen2 there is a flickering on high,
> while there is no flickering/pulsing on Gen3.
> 
> The sound should only be noticeable on high, if you are holding the light very close to your ear.


 
My H30/Q5 sounds more like the Gen3 one kinda of a pulsing cycle of that sound. But there is a ever so slight flicker of the light on high. Not as noticeable as the little flicker that happens when you go from on and low to low/med.


----------



## Hitthespot

I just got a chance to read this review. Nice job Wade. Thanks




Bill


----------



## zapper

BlueBirdTS said:


> May I ask why you would be mowing the lawn at night? It just seems that the noise would disturb neighbors if this is an urban environment. However, if you had a relatively silent mower, night time could be the ideal moment to cut grass since you wouldn't have the blistering sun on your back.


 
Well, I live in Houston and it gets pretty warm during daylight hours.

I don't start mowing in the dark, it just gets there by the time I'm half done. :shrug:

Like most other things I do, I get into it and so my mower is not stock nor very quiet. It's lived it's 6 year life running 1000-1500 RPM over normal. oo: I'm usually done by 9 PM so no problems with the neighbors.

Well, I took the reflector part off my L2D-CE so it was the bare emitter showing, a la candle, and strapped it to my head. What a sight that must have been. (I guess I could have just mounted it on the mower handle like a bike)

On the HIGH setting it was barely usable for my intended purpose at ~80 lumens and TURBO was about just right. As listed that sould be ~135 lumens.

So, would this output be more comperable to the H-50 beam pattern or would the H-30 be more effective than this test because of the narrower viewing angle although it has ~80 lumens rated?

Indoors almost anything will work because of all the reflective surfaces, but outdoors everything seems to just absorb the light.

I also think this would be great to use while working under the car because of all the flat sides it has. You could even use a small spring clamp to hold it out of the way and positoned.

So any actual outdoor real world shots or reports would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## bexamous

Just got mine, YAY! Been waiting for this for so long it seems. Definitely a pretty cool light. My only beef is it didn't work at first. Tried 3 batteries not knowing why it wouldn't turn on. Think threads weren't making contact for some reason. Anyways its on now and I removed the battery a few times and now it seems to turn on consistently... so thats good. Otherwise very nice... also I see no flicker on any level... I'm going to check again when its darker.


----------



## 4sevens

Hey guys we found some issues with the new units... it's not software related.
The (+) contact has some kind of sticky film on it that prevents
a good contact. Working a simple pencil eraser over the contact clears it up. 
If you have issues please give that a try first.


----------



## luxlover

4sevens said:


> Hey guys we found some issues with the new units... it's not software related.
> The (+) contact has some kind of sticky film on it that prevents
> a good contact. Working a simple pencil eraser over the contact clears it up.
> If you have issues please give that a try first.


Dave,
Luxlover here, sharing MY preventive maintenance regimen for ALL NEW lights, _whether they work out of the box or not_. None of the items below are invasive.
1. Remove some of the cotton from a cotton swab, and _lightly_ wet with rubbing alcohol. Run the end around the metal ring in the tailcap and the top of the conical spring.
2. Do as Dave suggested with the rubber eraser, and then wipe with the swab to remove any stray rubber particles and oxidation.
3. Use the eraser to buff the bare aluminum end of the battery case, and then wipe with the swab. Notice that this end mates with the metal ring in the tailcap. Bad contact = no flow of battery juice through the case to the electronics in the head.

Let's be part of the maintenance of our lights, and not complain that "they should work 100% from the factory." Many factors can create a problem in a perfectly new light. A little oxidation, dirt or grease can create electrical contact issues. Sometimes these materials cannot be detected upon quality control inspections. In most cases, my procedure will prevent a return to the manufacturer.

Jeff
Have you hugged your H30 today?


----------



## kitelights

I received mine last week and it didn't work out of the package. I did as you described except I used Deoxit and a cloth. I could tell that the problem was the positive contact when I cleaned it. I also did both contacts of the first cell that I installed. 

I try to remember to use Deoxit on new lights as well as periodic cleaning of others. The stuff is miraculous and you can actually see the difference in output after cleaning.

The H30 is quickly becoming one of my favorites - well worth the long wait.


----------



## Highbeam101

Recieved notice today from fenixstore. Zebralight H30 Q5 shipped. Will definitly perform maintainence as decribed above. Thanks guys.


----------



## gadgetnerd

Got my presumably latest batch H30Q5 in from Fenix Store today. What a brilliant little torch, comes close to perfection in its intended role. A few observations:

- Mine makes no noise in any modes.
- There is PWM on high only, but it's at a high enough frequency to not be noticeable when actually walking around with it in the dark.
- I have the yellow die Cree, and as has been noticed by others, there are some very slight criss cross beam artifacts when on high, but you have to look for them
- No flickering, apart from the slight flicker when switching from low to med

I'm struggling to think how this light could possibly be improved. Graft a Proton Pro like UI perhaps : click to turn on low, hold to ramp smoothly through to max brightness. 

Well done Zebra, I can't wait to see what's next from this innovative manufacturer.


----------



## sclemin1

Thanks for the great review!
It convinced me to order an H30. I just recieved it today. Now I understand why so many like headlights.


----------



## Highbeam101

Got my H30 today. Everything works great. No sounds, no flickering on any of the settings. I can already tell this is going to be the most used light that I have.:twothumbs


----------



## Tomcat!

My H30 arrived from Fenix Store not quite a week ago. No hums, whines, or flickers. Thanks to 4Sevens for pointing out the contact film issue. Did as he said and it works perfectly. Almost everything about the H30s utility I'd anticipated in my earlier message is true. I love this thing. In fact I've been using it more off the headband than on. It was quite nice on the lanyard but more useful on the pocket clip. For the time being I'm trying it clipped to my leisure shirt pocket for around the house duty. After a while you don't even notice it. Clipping it to my rucksack strap or Maxepedition MPB has also been very useful when coming home late, leaving both hands free to open the door and pick up the post. The H30s small size means you can leave it on a bag without drawing attention. (Just don't leave the bag unattended or you'll lose the light!) It's not best suited for keychain use but looks even less obtrusive if worn on a lanyard using the keychain split rings and claw clip so it hangs vertically like a pendant. The low level is great for close up work and it's size makes it great for EDC. For me it's a must have. :thumbsup:

I'm with gadgetnerd in wanting to see what's next from Zebralight.


----------



## SaturnNyne

Well, Wade, you got me too. After reading your review I couldn't resist anymore. I had to wait a month to get it from fenix-store and when it finally did arrive it was DOA. Quickly cleaning contacts didn't help, no battery would get a flicker out of it. Fortunately 4sevens took care of it completely and I had my replacement within about a week. It was worth all the trouble, what a handy little light! It's so nice to have such a compact little device that I can just set down pointed where I need to see and there's light, no glaring spot and unhelpful spill when trying to ready, just light where it's needed. It makes a great headlamp too, gives a cool feeling of just being able to see normally, makes you forget that you're in complete darkness sometimes. However, I don't think it will be getting much use as a headlamp, and that's my only real complaint about it. Used with a hat it's fine, but when I used it against my bare forehead I found it to be the most uncomfortable headlamp I've ever worn even though it was only just tight enough to be secure, certainly not as tight as my Apex worn without top strap. After a few minutes it was actually sore and the thick rubber attachment points left nice red impressions. Some kind of redesign of how the rubber bracket attaches to the strap would certainly make it much more useable for me. Still, overall, great little light, very innovative and useful.


----------



## WadeF

I just got two more H30's. As previously mentioned the HA sure is darker on this batch. I wonder if that means it's any stronger than the previous H30's with the lighter HA? 

Both units work fine. I didn't hear any noise, no flicker. I hit the contacts with Deoxit before I even tried them out of habbit, so I don't know if there would have been any issue if I had not taken that step. 

One of these will be for my Father for Father's Day/BDay and the other one is a spare. I didn't send my original H30 back for repair. I was able to get it to duplicate the momentary problem, but it took awhile, and it has been fine except for the time I tried to make it mess up. It has a little warmer tint than my new ones, so I'm hanging onto it.  

Glad you got things work out with your H30 SaturnNyne. Fenix-store is great and will always make things right. Glad you were able to go back and forth with them and not have to send it over seas back to Zebralight. 

As far as it not being comfortable, I don't really have much experience with other headlights, so I can't really compare how the Zebralight feels, but for me it feels fine and I have worn it for extended periods without any issues.


----------



## SaturnNyne

WadeF said:


> As far as it not being comfortable, I don't really have much experience with other headlights, so I can't really compare how the Zebralight feels, but for me it feels fine and I have worn it for extended periods without any issues.


I figure if it were uncomfortable on everyone they wouldn't have released it, so maybe it's just the shape and size of my head. Or maybe I'm just the sensitive sort.


----------



## sclemin1

SaturnNyne said:


> I figure if it were uncomfortable on everyone they wouldn't have released it, so maybe it's just the shape and size of my head. Or maybe I'm just the sensitive sort.


 
Same for me. The rubber leaves 2 dents in my forehead that get red when wearing the light for extended times.
I got an H30 for a co-worker, after 6 hours he took it off. He had 2 red indentions in his forehead, looked ridiculous. 

The light quality and functionality are perfect, not so certain about the comfort of this light.
I don't have any experience with other headlights, comments anyone?


----------



## Lite_me

sclemin1 said:


> Same for me. The rubber leaves 2 dents in my forehead that get red when wearing the light for extended times.
> I got an H30 for a co-worker, after 6 hours he took it off. He had 2 red indentions in his forehead, looked ridiculous.
> 
> The light quality and functionality are perfect, not so certain about the comfort of this light.
> I don't have any experience with other headlights, comments anyone?


I don't see this as being unusual or a problem. Wear anything around your head, like a hat, and it's going to show when you take it off. My socks leave an indentation on my legs, my watch does too on my wrist. Anything that fits snugly around some part of your body will leave a temporary imprint. It's normal and expected.

Edit: Especially as you get older.


----------



## sclemin1

Lite_me said:


> I don't see this as being unusual or a problem. Wear anything around your head, like a hat, and it's going to show when you take it off. My socks leave an indentation on my legs, my watch does too on my wrist. Anything that fits snugly around some part of your body will leave a temporary imprint. It's normal and expected.
> 
> Edit: Especially as you get older.


 
Thanks Lite me.
Didn't think of that before. I believe you are correct.
Had a crew of techs this past weekend racking/cabling servers, the older ones asked where to get this light.
I fear we're all going to get this light and look like a bunch a Borgs


----------



## WildChild

Is there any way to remove the GITD holder from the lanyard without cutting the lanyard itself?


----------



## gunga

Use a thumbnail or knife to pry open one of the end caps on the lanyard. Untie the knot, and voila, you have it loose.

Also, it's easy to take the headband off the other holder too, just look closely at the buckle and undo it all.

I am running the GID holder for my H30.


----------



## WildChild

gunga said:


> Use a thumbnail or knife to pry open one of the end caps on the lanyard. Untie the knot, and voila, you have it loose.
> 
> Also, it's easy to take the headband off the other holder too, just look closely at the buckle and undo it all.
> 
> I am running the GID holder for my H30.



Thanks! Didn't see that those plastics endings could be opened!


----------



## TITAN1833

I see some don't like wearing the silicon holders, I replaced this with a 20mmx80 band off soft fabric attached to this some velcro.

Now I have a more comfortable set up,and my H50 is easier to remove.

It would work the same for the H30 aswell


----------



## DrunkenDonut

4sevens said:


> The (+) contact has some kind of sticky film on it that prevents a good contact.



Evil film! Not just on the positive contact, but also the threads! Actually, mine worked "just fine" out of the box, but when I went to clean it later I found that there was a rubbery film over the threads of the body. It was over the contact end of the body tube as well. Getting it all off was a PITA.

This also brought back memories of trying to remove the tailcap for the very first time and how stuck it was to the body. This film certainly didn't help, along with a dry o-ring.

Now that I've spend some time playing around, and cleaning it as throroughly as I can, it's pretty darn good. I don't notice any change in output levels, but at least it's clean and easy to change battery now.

Edit: Forgot one small detail - does anyone else have a flicker when first turning it on? Also when clicking the button from low to medium. It doesn't seem to occur on medium or high. I don't mind - it's not flickering during normal use, just curious.


----------



## SaturnNyne

DrunkenDonut said:


> does anyone else have a flicker when first turning it on? Also when clicking the button from low to medium. It doesn't seem to occur on medium or high. I don't mind - it's not flickering during normal use, just curious.


Yes mine has the same flicker, every time it turns on and when starting a brightness adjustment from low.


----------



## WadeF

I got two of the more recently made H30's from Fenix-store. I gave one to my father for Father's Day/B-day. I was thinking this is a light he might actually get some good use out of and enjoy. Well, this weekend he got some real good use out of it.

My father is into HAM radio and participates in something called field day. Basically this is an event to practice in case of some kind of disaster. They set up a tent, and operate low power radios off car batteries, and set up make shift antenna's, etc. Basically they camp out and put together a radio station at the camp site. My dad was in a tent and normally he'd work by the glow of the radios during the night. They work a contest that goes through the weekend and they participate right through the night, no sleep. So this year he used the Zebralight H30. He said he just had it on low all night long and it was plenty of light to illuminate his various things! I was glad to hear it worked out well for him. 

Tonight I set up a tent in the back yard because the kids wanted to go "camping". I used the Zebralight and it's amazing how bright low looks once your eyes are adapted to the dark. When I shifted it to high it hurt my eyes, as I was inside the tent.


----------



## senna94

Reading this review got me so excited about this light that I ordered one yesterday and sprung for overnight delivery ($25.00) so I could have it for the 4th of July Holiday. I just got it and can only say that this light is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!! At only 40 grams it is a little giant L4. Only slightly larger than a 123 cell it fits perfectly in my blue jeans coin pocket. Very efficient emmiter that even on high only gets slightly warm. Looks like this will be replacing my Princeton Tec EOS. Anyone on the fence about this light will not be disappointed. 

Paul
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cemoi

Tohuwabohu said:


> The driver seems to be very well regulated especially in medium and high mode.



According to  this recent review on light-reviews.com, it might even be a bit "over regulated" to some people:
_(...) the regulation works a little to well. I say this because the light totally turns off without warning when it can't hold regulation any longer, unlike the H50 which dims noticeably before totally turning off._​What do you happy owners of the H30 think about this?
I like when my flashlight warns me when it's time to change the battery, and to know it will still be usable for a couple of hours, even with reduced brightness.


----------



## senna94

Cemoi,

Since the H30-Q5 can run on primaries or RCR123 cells this is really not a problem. I use the rechargeables in mine and since it has a ridiculous runtime the likelihood of running the cells down all the way is pretty remote. I usually recharge mine every day/other day depending on how often I use it. Also, I think there are very few CPF members that don't usually carry at least 2 lights at all times for just such a scenario. The great thing about the H30 is that it is so tiny it fits just about anywhere. I carry mine in the change pocket of my blue jeans. Just my 2 cents.

Paul
:twothumbs


----------



## sclemin1

TITAN1833 said:


> I see some don't like wearing the silicon holders, I replaced this with a 20mmx80 band off soft fabric attached to this some velcro.
> 
> Now I have a more comfortable set up,and my H50 is easier to remove.
> 
> It would work the same for the H30 aswell


 

Would you post a picture?


----------



## TITAN1833

sclemin1 said:


> Would you post a picture?


sorry I don't have a camera at this time.


----------



## steveG

So I've been considering one of these lights since I first started reading the reviews here and other places on the web a few weeks ago. A recent late evening plumbing issue had me crawling under the house with my cheapo Rayovac headlamp. Man did it suck! I placed my order the next day and so far I'm very impressed and very happy with it. Thanks for all the info guys!

Thanks to Fenix-Store for the fast service and cpf discount!


----------



## steveG

For those interested, last week I stayed late at work (auto repair shop) and installed a new engine in my Bronco. The shop has lights, but it just isn't set up to be used at night. Business hours are always during daylight and 10 large bay doors are constantly open letting in plenty of sunlight. At night, or even on a gloomy day, the amount of light under a hood in the shop just plain sucks. Usually when I work late I use a long florescent lamp that attaches to the hood and extends from one side of the hood to the other. But, since the hood was removed for the install there was no where to hang it. Instead I used my H30 on high long enough to completely burn through two batteries and about a half hour on a third. It was just as useful as the florescent lamp I normally use and in some ways better as it went where I went and also provided light when I was working from underneath the car. At no point did it become uncomfortable to wear and never missed a beat.

2 Huge thumbs up for Zebralight!


----------



## gOhAsE

I have one question: 

Do the "longer" RCR123A (Trustfire, Ultrafire) ones fit? They are 1.5mm longer than normal RCR123As (e.g. AWs).


----------



## Zentech

gOhAsE said:


> I have one question:
> 
> Do the "longer" RCR123A (Trustfire, Ultrafire) ones fit? They are 1.5mm longer than normal RCR123As (e.g. AWs).



I have white Trusfires and grey Ultrafires, both fit and work well.


----------



## gOhAsE

Thank you for your answer! :thumbsup:


----------



## steveG

I wonder how this would work with this light.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.998


----------



## Xygen

steveG said:


> I wonder how this would work with this light.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.998



Just ask! :nana:
Ok.... it will work!


----------



## silvestro2in1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6naeBZ4b5ts


----------



## ironhorse

I have had my H30 for about 2 weeks now and it is the greatest little headlight ever. I use the head strap for working indoors, the hat clip for outside. And I never thought I would use the neck lanyard, but I have been using it more than anything. Hang it around your neck for those nighttime trips to the bathroom or just running outside for something, aim it and away you go hands free.
I never thought I would be paying this much for a flashlight, but it turned out to be a bargain.


----------



## EngrPaul

What? This is a FLASHLIGHT? I thought it was MACE or an INHALER. 

Getting mine soon :naughty:


----------



## RobertM

What kinda of finish does the H30 have? Type III HA?

Any outdoor pics yet?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## WadeF

It's Type III HA. It appears to be pretty good HA. 

I'll have to try and get some out door shots, or someone else is welcome to post some.


----------



## EngrPaul

What a great little light! I received mine from 4sevens today.

Here is a color comparision against other lights you may be familiar with.

I appears to be HA-III


----------



## JRTJRT

I gotta get me one of these.

Does the H30 have a momentary function?


----------



## EngrPaul

JRTJRT said:


> I gotta get me one of these.
> 
> Does the H30 have a momentary function?


 
You have to give it two clicks to go on/off. But the clicks are very soft. However, this only works in the low mode. No way to do medium or high momentary.


----------



## steveG

Xygen said:


> Just ask! :nana:
> Ok.... it will work!




Thanks!

Which batteries are you using with it?


----------



## Art Vandelay

Has anybody carried one of these on a key chain?


----------



## steveG

I guess it's not so bad if you only have it and keys. When it's attached to my keyring with a car door lock remote, however, it's just way too much bulk.


----------



## Kabible

I must have a Gen3. Cool tint. No problems other than occasionally not turning on after swapping batteries ( AW 16340's). Not a big deal. 

I've used this light (home interior painting, gunsmithing, nightly dog walks) more in 6 weeks than all my other lights combined in 6 years! 

My best portable lighting investment yet :thumbsup:

Definitly enough light for mowing the lawn at night with an H30. I'd probably have a nieghborhood audience though oo:. My kids would be :hahaha: at me, and my wife would be :shakehead and probably :scowl:. Then she'd get  at me for embarrasing her and start to and I'd be :sweat: and maybe have to :duck:and the kids would . Then if I'm lucky I'd be able to :bow: for mercy & :kiss: up and maybe keep all my lights. Especially if I'm :naughty: with her later and promise not to mow the lawn at night again.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

hey WadeF: are there any issues with the light turning on the headband when jogging?


thanks!


----------



## Long RunTime

Bought one base on this nice review.:thumbsup:


----------



## ResQTech

swrdply400mrelay said:


> hey WadeF: are there any issues with the light turning on the headband when jogging?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Mine seems pretty easy to rotate when in the headband, but havent tried running or anything with it on like that. Probably an easy fix to snug things up if yours is doing that tho.


----------



## jirik_cz

It doesn't rotate during jogging. No modifications are needed.


----------



## Geode

This is a fantastic light that I use clipped to a jacket for night walks. Very small and light, excellent value.


----------



## klas1

I am considering this light, but since it's been out for almost a year is there a new version in the horizon?


----------



## Shorty66

The h501 is at the horizon. Though that one wont be a c123 light but an AA/14500 light.
I would go for that one though as its diameter is smaller which makes it more pocketable. And as you can use Lithium accus too (14500) i dont see any reason to go for the h30 at the moment. 
Though we dont know yet which modes the light will support.
I am hoping for som ultra-low 0,5lm like in the h60 and perhaps around 80lm an high with a reasonable medium in between (perhaps 15lm).
Thats pure speculation though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Oh WOW! Did I get lucky!

I wanted an H50 for AA use. But when an H30 came up for sale I jumped on it!

I had no idea H50 was twist. I'd have hated that!

I find low just a wee bit too low to read. At least for my nearly 50yo eyes. Medium is nice if a bit too bright.

What a happy guy I am to have an H30 now that I know what I didn't know then!!!

EDIT: Mine also has a very nice warmish tint. A little less warm in low, but fantastic in medium or high!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

ARGH! I remember asking if H30 went  when the battery ran down and was told no.

An Energizer 123 cell was in my light two nights ago. I was reading with the light on medium. One minute I was reading and a few seconds later 

LUCKILY I put another 123 where I could easily get it and was able to change it fine while it was still on my head.


----------



## rookiedaddy

this review has just convince me to spend RM200.00  now counting the minutes to 2 weeks for the light to arrive...  

thanks WadeF for the great pictures... :thumbsup: now i have to save up for H60w and H501w


----------



## SRC

I use my H30 on a daily basis, usually at when the baby wakes up. My wife used it as a night light when she was breastfeeding. I haven't actually used it as headtorch yet and i've it for absolutely ages!


----------



## WadeF

Hello everyone! Been awhile since I posted here. My Zebralights are still going strong. I must admit that I use the H60 the most. I like the combination of outputs and the 18650 run time. I have used it for all kinds of chores around the house. Just the other day I was in my horrible pantry sealing up some cracks. Last week my kids got head lice and I was using the H60 to light up their head as I looked through their hair for lice and nits, wearing some magnifiers. 

Can't wait to learn more about their upcoming hand held flashlights.


----------



## kaptein america

Nice to come across a review like this over a year later.
This H30 looks great for around camp. 
Could be used as CR123 battery vampire around the house as well.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

SRC said:


> My wife used it as a night light when she was breastfeeding.


 




Ummmm....Pics?






I love my H30's & H60W, both are excellent lights for hands free lighting tasks.

Doubt I'll ever get rid of them.

I gave my Dad an H30 for his birthday for working around the house and on automobiles..:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

As long as you keep a freah 123 handy.

When my H30 is done with a battery it's DONE!


----------



## Daniel_sk

Did Zebralight fix all the UI bugs in the H30?
I bought a H30 from one of the first batches a year ago and it had several problems. Sometimes it didn't switch levels, or the switching worked backwards or it didn't turn on at all. I returned the unit, got another one and sold it because I didn't believe it was reliable enough.
The headlamp didn't work good with partially depleted cells. And it started acting up if you unscrewed the tailcap while it was switched on.

Does anyone have UI problems with the recent batch? I am thinking about giving the H30 another chance and buying it again...
And is there any word on a warm-white version?


----------



## how2

Hey guys 

Ultrafire have copied the H30 Q5

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10235

The price is high, looks like poor quality. But you cannot really tell from the pics.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

That IS a lot like an H30-Q5...

Rather expensive too. I think I'll stay with the real deal!


----------



## choaticwhisper

Seriously for that price might as well but the real one.


----------



## Launch Mini

I think I will be ordering one or two of these today.
Great for the cabin.
Thanks for all the usefull feedback.
John


----------

